# Facial changes due to long-term medication?



## Joerpg (Oct 9, 2011)

I just want to know what peoples thoughts are of medication affecting facial features. For about 23 years I have had the same shape of face which is shown in my pics...but since I have been on my concoction of medication to treat anxiety and depression the last 5-6 years, I have noticed my face has changed. A lot of people have told me I look completely different...and not in a good way. It is like my face is wider, more assymetrical and just feel really ugly at the moment. it is not fat but actually bone structural changes. My zygomatic has widened and so my face is wide and actually looks puffy or round cause of the bone...I am under-weight and have no fat on face so it is definietly not that or oedema. I am embarrassed in photos or looking in the mirror...my family members do not have a wide face or really noticeable assymetrical features. I know no face is symmetrical, but mine really stands out badly where as before I never had anything.

I was on Mirtazapine 90mg for 5 years but reduced to 45 the last year... I had actually put on about 8kg but was still barely BMI 21 so I was normal weight. I am also on 100mg Lamictal, 40mg propranolol and 10mg valium as required. I had also been on xanax for at least 2 years daily and stopped it for good... but now take valium to once every so often. I have been on every SSRI as well and a couple SNRI.

Has anyone else noticed any negative impacts of long term medication use? Like facial changes?

I started to think of possible reasons why this was happening and the only thing that drastically changed was my meds. They help me so much that I feel my SA is under control but now this problem has made me depressed .


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

I really don't think the meds are what caused it.

Although... I _have_ taken all the meds you listed and my face _has_ changed :afr


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I was just thinking of this medication can cause premature aging dehydration and oxidative stress. But so can anything else.


----------



## Joerpg (Oct 9, 2011)

GotAnxiety said:


> I was just thinking of this medication can cause premature aging dehydration and oxidative stress. But so can anything else.


It is not actually an aging thing it is more of bone mutation. Like my side zygomatic is growing weirdly. And frontal bone is protruding forward making face look swollen. I have no facial fat just the bone causing it.

I figured if hard drugs like ice/heroin alter facial appearance(which I have never done and will not ever do), what is to say prescription meds don't?

12 years ago the doctor said my ssri Paxil doesn't affect sex drive when I told him of anorgasmia. He said it was just the depression. Now that we have more evidence it was intact the medication :/.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

Joerpg said:


> *It is not actually an aging thing it is more of bone mutation. Like my side zygomatic is growing weirdly. And frontal bone is protruding forward making face look swollen. I have no facial fat just the bone causing it. *
> 
> I figured if hard drugs like ice/heroin alter facial appearance(which I have never done and will not ever do), what is to say prescription meds don't?
> 
> 12 years ago the doctor said my ssri Paxil doesn't affect sex drive when I told him of anorgasmia. He said it was just the depression. Now that we have more evidence it was intact the medication :/.


sounds like acromegaly


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

That doesn't sound like the meds. 5-6 years is a long time, if you have even the slightest abnormal levels of growth hormone, this may show over years of excess exposure.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think it may be more age than anything.
Medications might change weight, which can change appearance, but not in the way you are describing.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

You may want to read about precursors to hormones.

http://www.livestrong.com/article/446794-how-does-vitamin-d-affect-the-bones/


----------



## CyclingSoPhob (Apr 8, 2008)

Don't rule out the aging thing but I have heard of some medications that can cause facial bloating and saggy, dark areas around the eyes.

I also want to add that the quote "beauty is not forever" applies to most people. Society puts way to much emphasis on beauty and youthfulness but that's not the real world. You should see some of the girls now that I thought were super attractive in high school.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

My face has changed since I started taking psych meds back in 2000, though going from age 27 to 39 would fully explain the changes.


----------



## jimmythekid (Apr 26, 2010)

My face has changed since I started meds but that was when I was 15. A persons face changes after that anyway. I also smoke which can affect how you look. Oh well, not taking meds isn't really an option for me so I'll just try not to think about it.


----------



## yay (Dec 31, 2012)

Damn, that's scary. Who knows what these drugs do to us. 
Maybe they have effects which aren't even known yet.


----------



## YourLocalDrugDealer (Feb 23, 2013)

It's just a guess - but you should get your thyroid checked out.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

there's a rumor about some psych meds causing hair loss, especially efexor, but I don't believe it.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

swim said:


> there's a rumor about some psych meds causing hair loss, especially efexor, but I don't believe it.


it's well-documented that a number of psychotropics do, indeed, cause hair loss - the valproates, lithium, and lamotrigine are some of the more severe offenders.


----------



## SASsier (Apr 9, 2010)

*YES, meds DEFINITELY change the structure of my face for the worse*

To the OP: Oh yes, DEFINITELY. My face structure changes for the worse with several meds I've tried. I don't even have to take them long-term; the effect can be seen even with one dosage. My face changes EXACTLY as you describe it: puffier, with fine and delicate features/bone structure lost. It's not even just, say, redness in the face or bags under the eyes. The changes are more extreme -- it's the actual structure of the face getting uglier.

I've had this problem most notably with the muscle relaxant *Baclofen*, which a former pdoc prescribed for anxiety. I started looking SUPER UGLY and very different when I was on it -- a puffier, wider, more unattractive face, with my natural good, angular features disappearing. I also have this same problem with the commonly-prescribed anxiety med, *Xanax*.

I even see some change with very low dosages of the depression/sleep med *Seroquel* -- my facial structure looks a bit worse in some hard-to-define way, and I definitely look more pale/sickly on it.

*This is a terrible side effect that NEEDS to be addressed more. *


----------



## Joerpg (Oct 9, 2011)

SASsier said:


> To the OP: Oh yes, DEFINITELY. My face structure changes for the worse with several meds I've tried. I don't even have to take them long-term; the effect can be seen even with one dosage. My face changes EXACTLY as you describe it: puffier, with fine and delicate features/bone structure lost. It's not even just, say, redness in the face or bags under the eyes. The changes are more extreme -- it's the actual structure of the face getting uglier.
> 
> I've had this problem most notably with the muscle relaxant *Baclofen*, which a former pdoc prescribed for anxiety. I started looking SUPER UGLY and very different when I was on it -- a puffier, wider, more unattractive face, with my natural good, angular features disappearing. I also have this same problem with the commonly-prescribed anxiety med, *Xanax*.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the responses! Yeah now that I think about it...I was using Xanax a lot with mirtazapine.

While I am not happy with these structural changes...I am VERY grateful with finally having my social anxiety treated after suffering for over 16 years. I tried to stop my medication until I realized how bad my anxiety and social anxiety was interfering with my quality of life...and that I rather have these changes(whether it is caused from the meds or not) than suffer constant anxiety.


----------



## Sja (Sep 24, 2013)

I took Seroquel for almost 10 years. Not to sound conceited, but I was absolutely beautiful before I took this med. I am now ugly and have no resemblance to my former self. My own aunt, whom I hadn't seen in a few years, had absolutely no idea who I was, even though I was with my mother and talked to her for about 15 minutes before she realized who I was because of the conversation. My cousin also did not have a clue as to who I was either. My face has dropped. It is expressionless. My beauty is gone. My face is puffy. My nose looks different. My eyelids rest on my eyelashes. It's hard to explain, but I look like a totally different person altogether. People I haven't seen in a few years walk right by me with no signs of recognition.


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

Sja said:


> I took Seroquel for almost 10 years. Not to sound conceited, but I was absolutely beautiful before I took this med. I am now ugly and have no resemblance to my former self. My own aunt, whom I hadn't seen in a few years, had absolutely no idea who I was, even though I was with my mother and talked to her for about 15 minutes before she realized who I was because of the conversation. My cousin also did not have a clue as to who I was either. My face has dropped. It is expressionless. My beauty is gone. My face is puffy. My nose looks different. My eyelids rest on my eyelashes. It's hard to explain, but I look like a totally different person altogether. People I haven't seen in a few years walk right by me with no signs of recognition.


Damn this is scary. 

Could you post some before and after pics?

Did you change your diet or lose weight?


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

T800 said:


> Damn this is scary.
> 
> Could you post some before and after pics?
> 
> Did you change your diet or lose weight?


That's called aging. Which is also accelerated with sun exposure. Why are you buying into this crap. 10 years man.. 10 years.

Just a typical person who can't accept that they have aged.


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

But it's still scary.
I'm also not happy with the skin tone on my face. I wonder if this could have something to do with the stuff I took.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

T800 said:


> But it's still scary.
> I'm also not happy with the skin tone on my face. I wonder if this could have something to do with the stuff I took.


Ritalin and Amps age people quicker. But still you would have to be taking it long term.

I mean look at Leonardo Dicaprio 10 years ago and look at him now. Huge difference. People age in 10 years. And then there's the fact that a lot of these women love tanning and smoke. Dude tanning ages women sooo badly. you see these women on dating sites that are into tanning and they look wayyy older than their age. I don't think they realize the damage they have done. Smokers same thing.


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

But the guy from king of queens looks pretty much the same as back then while Leah Remini only looked good in the first few seasons. Real shame.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

T800 said:


> But the guy from king of queens looks pretty much the same as back then while Leah Remini only looked good in the first few seasons. Real shame.


Depends if he's still under 30 and whether you're looking at shots of them with makeup and perfect lighting or not 

After 30 your skin cells don't rejuvinate as quickly among other things.


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

I think he's over 30. But he looks pretty much the same he always looked.

I just wonder why do some people have such a good skin tone and others have saggy skin in the face without being obese? I'm not happy with my skin tone.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

T800 said:


> I think he's over 30. But he looks pretty much the same he always looked.
> 
> I just wonder why do some people have such a good skin tone and others have saggy skin in the face without being obese? I'm not happy with my skin tone.


The big ones are genetics and sun exposure.

I look extremely young for my age and I'm pale as hell and never got much sun exposure heh.

Granted my parents also look young for their ages. So the combo of genetics and no sun exposure is even more noticeable.


----------



## mikez (Jan 24, 2017)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but its a unique topic, so thought it would be better add to this than start a new one. I believe this happened to me as well. The face becomes less 'toned' and then also my appearance started to change too. It also became longer in general and nose larger. People cant pick me out when they see pics of me as a kid. It is not a matter of aging where people simply look like who they are but an older version, however actual structural changes. I took meds (ssri) starting at 14.5, so maybe going through puberty on meds maybe also amplified the changes. Would be interested to hear from anyone who has experienced any facial changes. Its not exactly something you can bring up with a doc.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

I've got even better looking.

To be honest, I`ve only been taking different ones for about 7 years now and I havent noticed anything obvious but I think there are a million and one things that can do this and meds are just one of those. Many of the comments on here sound a lot like aging.


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

i always had thoughts of this also. but think about it. how is medication something that just alters the brain chemistry gonna change ur facial STRUCTURE? i just think we are trying to find something to blame or just over-sensitive.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

I could see how it could affect the aging of skin, but yeah Kurdish, cant see how it would affect bone structure, but I know nothing.


----------



## SASsier (Apr 9, 2010)

There are YouTube videos and pics online of meth and other drug junkies whose faces changed dramatically for the worse. Just Google them. It wasn't just stuff like bad skin or red blemishes - they were severe structural changes that made them look a lot worse.

I remember one pic of a girl who was very beautiful before - a sweet face with big, pretty eyes and good, oval-shaped bone structure. In the after pic, she completely lost her beauty - her face was puffy, fat, round, small eyes, with none of her former good bone structure left. She had turned from very attractive to very plain and unnoticeable. I believe she had some red blemishes on her face, but it was her smaller eyes and the structure of her face that made her look much worse. And she changed so much that I'm sure friends and relatives would not recognize her if they hadn't seen her for a long time.

*Again, significant face structure changes are a terrible side effect of many prescription meds - it's not just hard drugs. The medical/psychiatric community needs to address this. Medication manufacturers need to be aware of this severe side effect and develop formulas that do not cause faces to change for the worse.*

I know this is a very taboo subject that many people will deny, but it's real. Not everyone will have face changes, even after taking the same meds for years. It's just like not everyone will have, say, sleepiness or dry mouth from the same meds. Psychiatrists and therapists need to stop judging and denying that patients may be suffering from a worsened facial appearance from the meds they're taking.


----------



## jaiho (Feb 14, 2015)

I find my face becomes more attractive from meds, as the veil of depression lifts, colour returns to my face, my eyes glow with soul again.


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

those that take like heroin they overdose on that is the reason they facial structure change so much. if you take medication and dont go above the max dose you should be fine. and even if you did go above you would need to do it for a long time to see an facial change.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Gonna pop in here to add a little caution.

It is going to be difficult to attribute changes in the face directly to a drug. Even in cases of drug abuse, a lot of the changes _might_ be due to the lifestyle of the addict rather than the _direct_ results of the drug itself. That isn't to say drugs don't cause appearance changes, but there are a lot of other variables that might be relevant here (such as malnutrition in addicts, living in poverty, and so on).

As to changes in appearance from mental health drugs, I would be fairly sceptical on that front. It isn't impossible with things like water retention, weight gain, skin and so forth, but I can't really see how other things would change.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

@splendidbob, I hope that toilet roll over your face isn't because of my beard comment a few days ago ? I hope not, although you do look better


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@SFC01 I don't even remember any beard comment . Nah, just things get stuck to / in the beard, this is one of those instances.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

@splendidbob, especially when rooting around at the back by the bins eh.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@SFC01 indeed. I have needs (food, romantic encounters etc), as well you know.


----------



## Gillman fan (Sep 24, 2016)

Good point Bob I was going to say the same thing about lifestyle.

Recreational Meth leads to going days without food or sleep. Your body just isn't meant to do that. Home cooked meth frequently contains all sorts of impurities because it isn't made in a real laboratory and isn't refined.

However, Meth is also a prescription medicine in the US, sold under the trade name Desoxyn, used for the treatment of morbid obesity. I would love to see a "faces of Desoxyn" based on prescribed users who take it at prescribed doses. I imagine it doesn't work for everyone, but I imagine a lot of these people would look a lot better after losing weight. I am not advertising Desoxyn here but it is a counter example.


----------



## elise smith (Mar 17, 2017)

*ur wrong and harsh*



kehcorpz said:


> That's called aging. Which is also accelerated with sun exposure. Why are you buying into this crap. 10 years man.. 10 years.
> 
> Just a typical person who can't accept that they have aged.


I took seroquel for 3 years and it totally changed my face. I have photographic evidence.


----------



## elise smith (Mar 17, 2017)

*facial changes due to seroquel*



Sja said:


> I took Seroquel for almost 10 years. Not to sound conceited, but I was absolutely beautiful before I took this med. I am now ugly and have no resemblance to my former self. My own aunt, whom I hadn't seen in a few years, had absolutely no idea who I was, even though I was with my mother and talked to her for about 15 minutes before she realized who I was because of the conversation. My cousin also did not have a clue as to who I was either. My face has dropped. It is expressionless. My beauty is gone. My face is puffy. My nose looks different. My eyelids rest on my eyelashes. It's hard to explain, but I look like a totally different person altogether. People I haven't seen in a few years walk right by me with no signs of recognition.


I took seroquel for 3 years and it totally changed the way i look. Ive been off it for almost 2 years now and i look like my old self again, almost. Horrible medication, should not be prescribed for off-label use or maybe at all. My face was discolored, my neck was swollen, i looked like a deformed version of me, i have a lot of witnesses. It's very upsetting to me when this is not known or acknowledged by most, i have photographic evidence.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I read about a guy who took Nardil for 40 years.

Bet his face changed, though that tends to happen from age 30 to 70 even if you don't take meds.


----------



## elise smith (Mar 17, 2017)

*perfect example*



UltraShy said:


> I read about a guy who took Nardil for 40 years.
> 
> Bet his face changed, though that tends to happen from age 30 to 70 even if you don't take meds.


of a thoughtless post!!!


----------



## elise smith (Mar 17, 2017)

I wasn't talking about aging, i was talking about facial changes due to medication, Since i have stopped taking seroquel, 2 years ago, i look 10 years younger.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Yeah, I noticed changes in the way I perceived my face on prozac. My eyes were lined up finally and I looked wayyy younger and my acne was under contol! It was like a facelift! Y'know probably it was just an illusion and I was always smiling in pictures haahahah. I like it, thanks. Now can I finally smile. Thank god my curse was broken.


----------



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

elise smith said:


> I wasn't talking about aging, i was talking about facial changes due to medication, Since i have stopped taking seroquel, 2 years ago, i look 10 years younger.


Could you either post two pictures--one of you while on Seroquel and one of you after Seroquel--and we will let you know if you look ten years younger? If you don't feel comfortable doing this, could you send the pictures privately to me or another user you feel comfortable sending them to and we will comment on whether you look ten years younger? I am not saying I don't believe you. I think it is entirely possible that what you are saying is true (my face changed for a few days after a nervous breakdown. Unfortunately, I did not take pictures during the following hypomanic four days). I think, though, that if what you are saying is true, and you can prove it, it would be on the front page of the news. Your facial bones and or skin changing over two years to make you look ten years younger would be a significant finding for the medical community.


----------



## mikez (Jan 24, 2017)

I know this is now an old thread, but this is a unique topic, so unlikely to be found elsewhere. I hope everyone is well. I am wondering if anyone esle noticed this and can provide insight if so. Thank you!


----------

